# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  A mundesohet perdorja e kesaj faqeje me celular...?

## davidd

Me fjale te tjera, njerezit te ken mundesi te futen me celular ne forumin shqiptar. Une e kam provuar dhe me thote se nuk eshte e mundur,se di pse.

----------


## davidd

thanx A...ok futem me celular tani, po nuk ma nxhjerr ate qe te postoj, ka raste qe e nxhjer ne  raste te tjera jo. me nje fjale kutin ku shkruan...

----------


## Deni_Boy

*provoje 1 her e futu me opera mini se duhet te hapet..!*

----------

